# Jody Wilson-Raybould Resigns From Trudeau Cabinet Amid SNC-Lavalin Scandal



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I hope she hangs Turdeau by the balls!

Go Jody GO!




> Veterans Affairs Minister Jody Wilson-Raybould is quitting the federal cabinet.
> 
> In a letter published on her website (screenshot below), the former justice minister says she has hired former Supreme Court judge Thomas Cromwell to tell her what she can say about her dealings with the prime minister on the SNC-Lavalin affair.
> 
> Wilson-Raybould’s letter does not say exactly why she’s quitting.


https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/jod...au-cabinet-amid-snc-lavalin-scandal-1.4293529

And hires lawyer to help her find out what she can now legally say to Canadians. :clap::clap:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey FUXL... _SOO-EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Uh oh, even the CBC is running the story. Turdeau's supporters distancing themselves from him before the chit hits the fan???

*Jody Wilson-Raybould resigns from cabinet in wake of SNC-Lavalin allegations*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/wilson-rayboul-snc-lavalin-1.5015755


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Unless we have written evidence this will be a she said-he said. I don’t think this will be enough to bring him down, but........one never knows when good fortune smiles.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, exactly!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It will not end well. 

https://winnipegsun.com/opinion/col...eaus-attack-on-wilson-raybould-will-backfire/


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Further.

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> REMAIN CALM.
> 
> “Do you want me to answer that question in English?”
> 
> ...


How about just plain old, non-politico-ese? As in, no bull$h!t?

More:



> THE PRIME MINISTER HAS THE SITUATION UNDER CONTROL.
> 
> While all the intrigue continues to swell over the federal charges it faces for corruption — as in greasing grimy palms in Libya with multi-millions to secure contracts (an accepted cost of doing business in many parts of the world) — Lavalin is apparently in a possibly similar-fact but less-publicized legal pickle closer to the home front.
> 
> ...


Comments nail it.

Related:

Liberals defending two-tier justice?

I'll just consider that headline as the rhetorical question it is.

Related, too:

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> It’s been years since I read Bourque. These days, it’s worth an exception.
> 
> This morning, overheard at Nate’s Deli one block south of the West Block in downtown Ottawa, is a savory suggestion that at least 3 and as many as 7 Liberal MPs are ready to bolt from the Liberal caucus if Jody exits the team, including one high profile cabinet minister .. >>> And perhaps equally troubling is news out of the PMO from a person extremely close to the action that heads are about to roll inside the bunker, including the abrupt exit of one of the PM’s top adjuncts (a power struggle is underway), possibly couched as a diplomatic posting to some exotic location half way around the world. Apparently the natives are restless and the leadership is in full panic mode ..


So, I went looking for the article containing the accompanying quote & couldn't find it.

That said...

1) If true, saweet.
2) If false, too bad.

Once again, the real gold is in the comments. I am stunned at the level of corruption in Kaybeck across the board. And, it p!$$es me off even more that's what happening to my transfer payment money.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Even more:

Just another day at the office for a government that looks increasingly grubby



> Events are rapidly spinning out of control and *Trudeau looks like a prime minister who acts impetuously and fails to think through the consequences of his actions.*


Welcome to the understatement of the century...

Related:

The frightened Liberal rabbits shut down investigation into SNC-Lavalin affair



> There was never any doubt the Liberal majority on the Commons justice committee would block an investigation into the SNC-Lavalin affair. The only question was how.
> 
> The frightened rabbits on the government side were not about to investigate their masters in the Prime Minister’s Office, let alone on such an explosive question as whether they had attempted to tamper with a criminal prosecution.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

As always, Rex knocks it out of the park.

Diversity Was His Weakness



> Live by identity politics, die by identity politics.
> 
> The treatment of Ms. Wilson-Raybould put a big, bold, strike-through line on the absolute core elements of the Trudeau brand. It crisscrossed so many cardinal Trudeau pretensions it was almost enough to tempt belief in trendy “intersectionality.” (Almost.)
> 
> ...


There's gold in them there comments.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Even more:

Why does Trudeau desperately want to save SNC-Lavalin?



> When former attorney general Jody Wilson-Raybould refused to cut a deal and let SNC-Lavalin walk away from the charge without a conviction it must have panicked Trudeau and his team.
> 
> On Friday, Trudeau admitted to being lobbied by the current and former premiers of Quebec, of having the issue of SNC-Lavalin raised by corporate and union leaders.
> 
> *Essentially he was making the case that the company is too big to fail, too big and too important to be blocked from federal contracts by a pesky conviction for bribery or corruption.*


Bold mine.

Fug 'em. And him...

Related:

When a Liberal scandal becomes a hashtag, it’s big trouble



> When a political scandal has its own hashtag, as in #lavscam, suspicions come into the political play that are not easily quashed.
> 
> As a result, the Trudeau Liberals have themselves in a pickle with only seven months before the Canadian electorate goes to the polls.
> 
> *This is hardly good news.*


On the contrary, this is f'ing great news! :clap::clap::clap:

Maybe, just maybe, enough feces will stick to the Dauphin _et al_. this time. Seven months, huh? Let's bury the bastard in it...

One Term Juthdin!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*'No question' Jody Wilson-Raybould will tell the truth about why she quit, says her father*

_Chief Bill Wilson says when his daughter speaks up, it 'could very well topple a government'_



> Jody Wilson-Raybould will undoubtedly "come forthright and honest and tell exactly what went on" between her and Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, says the former justice minister's father.
> 
> Wilson-Raybould quit the Liberal cabinet Tuesday, days after the Globe and Mail reported she was pressured by the Prime Minister's Office (PMO) to help Quebec-based engineering firm SNC-Lavalin avoid criminal prosecution on bribery and fraud charges in relation to contracts in Libya between 2001 and 2011.
> 
> ...


https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...-about-why-she-quit-says-her-father-1.5018242


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Frankly, I'm stunned MotherCorpse is covering this.

Perhaps it's because Trudles, as a white male, ranks lower on the victim scale than a First Immigrants female...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Frankly, I'm stunned MotherCorpse is covering this.
> 
> Perhaps it's because Trudles, as a white male, ranks lower on the victim scale than a First Immigrants female...


Yeah, but notice it is CBC radio, not TV which has far more impact and viewers versus listeners.

Can't be accused of ignoring it that way, but it is a token coverage at best.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Shocka...

Wilson-Raybould challenged Trudeau on SNC-Lavalin, Prime Minister concedes



> Prime Minister Justin Trudeau revealed Friday that former justice minister and attorney-general Jody Wilson-Raybould had approached him to clarify whether he was in fact ordering her to make a particular decision on the bribery and fraud prosecution of SNC-Lavalin Group.
> 
> He said her question, in September, 2018, came amid a major lobbying campaign on the matter.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

Question:

If The Dope can talk past this alleged _attorney-client privilege_, why can't Jody Wilson-Raybould?



Related:

A Tale of Two Scandals; of SNC and CSA



> This whole sordid situation is pretty normal in government. In SNC’s case, it’s a long-established pattern, from the bribery allegations of the Padma Bridge case (2011), to the Arthur Porder Kick-Back Scandal (2011-2014), to the Kerala Dam bribery and financial fraud scandal (1995-2008), to the Jacques-Cartier Bridge scandal (mid-2000’s) -and on it goes. It goes on because SNC is never held to account for their conduct.
> 
> You see, SNC Lavalin does engineering of scale. That is, they build national and municipal infrastructure. They contract to, and work with, civil servants. All the time. Civil servants are seconded to SNC, then back, flowing across the fictional divide between government and nominal private enterprise like a child’s pop-bottle backwash, getting dirtier with every transaction.
> 
> *Working in multiple roles with the civil service, at the same time as contractor, employer, and financier, means that SNC has long enjoyed the same civil service experience of exemption from responsibility, including criminal responsibility, for their conduct. It’s just that, amazingly, in this case the Minister of Justice wouldn’t play the game.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside.

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin … Breaking…



> “denies allegations” — *Gerald Butts resigns as Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s principal secretary…*


Bold mine.

Good. Trudles' puppetmaster, the real PM, is gone. That's one of the bastards.

From the comments:



> Good riddance. Now charge him with obstruction and see who he implicates.


Nails it.

Whatever we do, we can't let this be "the end of it". We need to beat the hell out of this drum for the next 7 months.

Other comments salient.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Related:

Justin Trudeau’s top adviser Gerald Butts resigns amid SNC-Lavalin affair



> Gerald Butts, Justin Trudeau’s principal secretary and senior political advisor, has resigned amid allegations that the Prime Minister’s Office tried to prevent the criminal prosecution of SNC-Lavalin.
> 
> In a statement posted on Twitter, Butts denied accusations that he or anyone else in the PMO improperly pressured former attorney general Jody Wilson-Raybould to help the Montreal engineering giant avoid prosecution on corruption and bribery charges related to contracts in Libya.


Trudeau's principal secretary, Gerald Butts, resigns amid SNC-Lavalin furor

BREAKING: In Shocking Development, Gerald Butts Resigns From PMO



> Gerald Butts is leaving the PMO.
> 
> In a bombshell development, Trudeau’s Principal Advisor, long-time friend, and most powerful political staff member has announced that he’s leaving the PMO as the SNC-Lavalin scandal continues to surge out of control.


More:



> *Now, Canadians are asking why Butts would resign if he supposedly did nothing wrong, and it’s clear that the PMO scandal only continues to grow each day.*


Bold mine.

Questions, questions, questions.

It sure as hell ain't because the bastard is honourable...

Trudeau's principal secretary Gerald Butts resigns



> "The fact is that this accusation exists. It cannot and should not take one moment away from the vital work the Prime Minister and his office is doing for all Canadians. My reputation is my responsibility and that is for me to defend," Butts said.


The only servicing being done here is by the Liberal party to every Canadian on the planet, save Kaybeckers. BOHICA.

Once again, how can you tell when a Liberal is lying? When his lips move...

Hey, Jimbo: Soooooouuuuuiiieeeeeee!!!!! What does MotherCorpse's lying poll say today? This is what the Real world is saying:

PMO Scandal Fallout: Trudeau’s Net Approval Rating Drops To -18%



> With the Trudeau PMO SNC-Lavalin scandal swirling, Justin Trudeau’s approval rating has dropped again.
> 
> According to a new Campaign Research poll, 53% of Canadians disapprove of Justin Trudeau, while 35% approve.
> 
> *That puts his net approval rating at -18%.*


Links' emphasis.

About 20% higher than it's gonna be... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ya gotta think this is designed to take the heat off Turdeau, but it ain't gonna work. Turdeau must be held legally responsible and prosecuted.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Even their bought and paid for CBC coverage is beginning to look bad for Turdeau and the rest of his crooks.

*Under pressure: Inside an explosive week in the SNC-Lavalin controversy*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/snc-lavalin-wilson-raybould-trudeau-wernick-1.5030928


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The wife of SNC-Lavalin’s CEO is the director of the company that manages the personal wealth of Trudeau’s chief fundraiser and longtime friend, billionaire Stephen Bronfman.

Any questions?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Watchdog files ethics complaint against Trudeau for voting against public inquiry



> A leading democracy watchdog is filing an ethics complaint against Prime Minister Justin Trudeau in relation to the SNC-Lavalin fiasco, the Sun has learned.
> 
> Democracy Watch, a Canadian advocacy group, believes Trudeau broke two sections of the Conflict of Interest Act by failing to abstain from a vote held last week in the House of Commons over whether or not to hold a public inquiry into the growing scandal. The Liberals defeated the motion with 159 against and 133 in favour.
> 
> “Jody Wilson-Raybould did the right thing by abstaining,” Duff Conacher, co-founder of Democracy Watch and adjunct professor of law and politics at the University of Ottawa, told the Sun. “Democracy Watch will soon file a complaint with the Ethics Commissioner about Trudeau’s vote.”


More at the link.

https://vancouversun.com/news/natio...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1550973175


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I belong to a Facebook political discussion group and one member, Barry Wile, today made the following post which I thought bore repeating here as a 'possibility'. He like I, know this is but a theory, but damn, I think it is a dandy.

The post:



> Here's a mind-blowing scenario (not a fact): What if Jody Wilson-Raybould was trying to limit the PMO role in judicial appointments, and take politics out of the process, because she knew they were purposely appointing cronies as judges who would give them the results they want, like in the Norman case? Given that the PMO has seemingly been putting their thumb on the scales of justice in an effort to get the results they want instead of letting justice take its course, it would fit. It might also explain how Trudeau seemed to know for sure that the Norman case would be going to trial before any hearings, and before Admiral Norman was even charged. Also remember that in the Norman case specifically, his defence has accused the PMO and PCO of colluding with the prosecution to rig the trial against him. Keep in mind that the PMO and PCO had also allegedly been pressuring the then Attorney General Jody Wilson-Raybould to change her mind and to break their own law and direct the DPP to cut a deal with SNC for the reason, supposedly of economic consequences, which isn't allowed under the law. Are the Trudeau Liberals on a full scale mission to have political control of the justice system? A full scale rigging of the process?


Any thoughts here on this?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Grab some popcorn, it just keeps getting better and better!

*Wernick likely to depart the Trudeau government as RCMP probes SNC Lavalin influence*



> Following intense criticism of Justice Committee testimony in the House of Commons that was widely seen as unduly partisan for Canada’s top government administrator, Michael Wernick is likely to depart his position as Clerk of the Privy Council in the next several days, sources close to Cabinet tell The Chronicle.
> 
> Wernick admitted during hearings on Thursday to pressuring — and to conspiring with others in the Trudeau government to pressure — former Attorney General Jody Wilson-Raybould to offer a ‘Deferred Prosecution Agreement’ to one of the Liberal Party’s largest contributors. Despite demands from opposition party members, Wernick did not offer his testimony under oath.
> 
> ...


In The Buffalo Chroncile story above, they also wrote: 



> Jody Wilson-Raybould is the heir apparent Leader of the Liberal Party in the increasingly likely event that Justin Trudeau will be forced to resign or face charges of public corruption in his dealings with SNC Lavalin.


https://buffalochronicle.com/2019/0...-to-depart-the-trudeau-government-imminently/


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Deeper and deeper the Liberals sink.

*PMO ordered review that spawned measures which could help SNC-Lavalin: memo*

https://beta.ctvnews.ca/national/politics/2019/2/25/1_4312063.html?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You can smell the rot anywhere in Canada.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And she would be correct.

*RCMP needs to probe allegation PMO pressured Wilson-Raybould on SNC- Lavalin case, says former judge*



> A former Saskatchewan judge says the RCMP needs to investigate allegations reported by the Globe and Mail Thursday that the Prime Minister's Office pressured former Justice Minister Jody Wilson-Raybould to intervene in the criminal prosecution of a multinational engineering firm.
> 
> Mary Ellen Turpel-Lafond, a former Saskatchewan judge for 20 years, said a federal police investigation is necessary to restore public confidence in the administration of justice.
> 
> ...


More at the link.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/indigenous/snc-lavalin-pmo-pressure-wilson-raybould-1.5010009


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Curiouser & curiouser...

The Libranos v. Wilson-Raybould: Open Thread



> Early in her testimony, I’ll give her due credit: “veiled threats”. She’s getting right to the point.
> 
> With her opening statement complete…
> 
> ...


All bold mine.

Hey, Piggy, you waste of O2! How's those MotherCorpse polls looking now?

SOOOOOOUUUUUUIIIIEEEEE!!!

Butter the Gropenfuhr! He's done!!!

One Term Juthdin!!!

:clap::clap::clap:

Comments beautiful, especially this one:



> Looks like the **** has hit the fan. CBC is covering this as their top on-line article. Normally a big story gets 4,000 “reading now”. This article says 26,681. That’s huge.


When even MotherCorpse pays attention...

Oh, they'll spin the hell out if this, but the damage is done.

Woohoo!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No one with a single functioning brain cell can now dispute that Turdeau and many others are not only guilty, they are friggin liars to Canadians. They all ought to be in jail.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> They all ought to be in jail.


After they're all shot with a ball of their own feces & urinated upon.

My only question is, how many Canadians are going to hold them to task? If the entire Kaybec political system is, indeed, as corrupt as it appears to be, do they care?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

JWR's testimony should trigger an immediate resignation by the Prime Minister, the Finance Minister, and the other little rats involved in this story.

And in a Federal Election year, this is a gift to the opposition parties. Scheer will be the next PM. "God Help Us", says the atheist. Singh's newfound hold on NDP power notwithstanding, as he's far too Liberal-centrist for Canadians on the Left.

Jody Wilson-Raybould's testimony (transcript)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

As Turdeau proved tonight, he is not intelligent enough to understand he is done.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Singh's newfound hold on NDP power notwithstanding, as he's far too Liberal-centrist for Canadians on the Left.


He's also too far left for NDPers at the centre.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello, Bigot.

Lessee, how many honourable Prog politicians have resigned from the scandals in the US in recent memory?

<crickets>

How many honourable Prog politicians have resigned from the scandals in Canada in a similar time period?

<crickets>

How many honourable Progs have resigned after making horse's asses of themselves on ehMac in the last little while?

<crickets>

Guess they ain't no such thing as an honourable Prog then, huh?

Quelle surprise...



CubaMark said:


> JWR's testimony should trigger an immediate resignation by the Prime Minister, the Finance Minister, and the other little rats involved in this story.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a Dream ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Op-eds, Katie Telford?

Why, we have a few of our own! :heybaby::lmao:

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> And here come the op-eds for your morning consumption.
> 
> Wells: The moral catastrophe of Justin Trudeau
> 
> ...


A coupla quotes from the first:



> I’ve never met a Liberal yet who doesn’t reliably confuse his electoral skin with the national interest. _So much_ of what Trudeau and his minions have done in the last year stems from that instinct. Take the ludicrous half-billion-dollar bailout for people in my line of work, never explained, sprung out of nowhere in Morneau’s fall economic update—or as I now like to think of it, between Trudeau advisor Mathieu Bouchard’s meeting (yet another one) with Prince and Michael Wernick’s chat with Wilson-Raybould. You can get a lot of op-eds written with that kind of dough. Take the cool billion the Canada Infrastructure Bank coughed up to pay for a politically popular and impeccably well-connected transit project around Montreal. That money appeared, from a brand-new bank that has not funded a single other project and did not then yet have a CEO, on the day before Philippe Couillard launched the Quebec election campaign. It is now impossible to believe on faith that the Canada Infrastructure Bank is not a wholly-owned subsidiary of Ben Chin, Mathieu Bouchard, Katie Telford and Justin Trudeau.


More:



> But we get to draw our own conclusions as citizens. *What the former attorney general described tonight is a sickeningly smug protection racket whose participants must have been astonished when she refused to play along. If a company can rewrite the Criminal Code to get out of a trial whose start date was set before the legislation was drafted, all because a doomed Quebec government has its appointment with the voter, then which excesses are not permitted, under the same justification? If a Clerk of the Privy Council can claim with a straight face that ten calls and meetings with the attorney general, during which massive job loss, an angry PM and a lost election are threatened, don’t constitute interference, then what on earth would interference look like?* Tonight I talked with two former public servants whose records rival Michael Wernick’s. Both were flat astonished that he seems not to have pushed back against this deeply disturbing, and plainly widespread, behaviour.


Bold mine.

Heads need to roll, people. Don't let the bastards sweep this under the carpet...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Time for a criminal investigation



> This is not just morally wrong, it is potentially criminal.
> 
> Section 139 of the criminal code defines obstruction of justice as “everyone who wilfully attempts in any manner to obstruct, pervert or defeat the course of justice in a judicial proceeding.”
> Did the PM, Gerry Butts, Katie Telford, Wernick and others “willfully attempt” to change the outcome of a criminal prosecution for political motives?
> ...


Potentially? :yikes:

Yeah, let's go with "potentially". :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Time to set up the gallows. Or, the guillotine. The French always liked the guillotine, didn't they... beejacon


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice to see this get some international coverage, even if it's The Grunion.

Justin Trudeau About Six Inches Away From Being Tossed Out on His Ass as Scandal Consumes Canada



> Canada's own Obama!
> 
> ...
> 
> Justin Trudeau refuses to resign over claims officials interfered in bribery prosecution​


Still searching for the planet's first honourable Prog...

More:



> Canadian prime minister Justin Trudeau has rejected calls to resign over a scandal that is engulfing his administration, *saying he and his staff always acted properly and that Canadians will get to have their say on the matter at the federal election in October.*​


Bold mine.

I want my say long before October, you arrogant prick. 

And, _and_, if this is considered _appropriate_ action, I want to know precisely WTF constitutes _improper_ action to these bastards...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Nice to see this get some international coverage, even if it's The Grunion.
> 
> Justin Trudeau About Six Inches Away From Being Tossed Out on His Ass as Scandal Consumes Canada
> 
> ...



Obviously inappropriate would be allowing SNCLav execs to go to jail along with the Quebec officials who took the bribes.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

eMacMan said:


> Obviously inappropriate would be allowing SNCLav execs to go to jail along with the Quebec officials who took the bribes.


I think the whole f'ing lot of them should be taken out to the Grand Banks, adorned with pork chop panties, handed a 50 lb rock and told, "Swim".


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I've watched a few clips from this show over the last couple weeks, and the host is doing a good job. Reminds me of Don Newman during the sponsorship scandal. Worth a watch.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdOIjlm6i7E[/ame]


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Deal for SNC-Lavalin could still be on the table, says Trudeau’s public services minister



> A deal to allow SNC-Lavalin to avoid criminal liability could still be on the table amid a furor over whether the Trudeau government tried to meddle in the prosecution of SNC-Lavalin, the Star has learned.
> 
> “My understanding is when criminal proceedings are ongoing that that option is always available,” Public Services and Procurement Minister Carla Qualtrough said in an interview.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Maybe Gadhafi just wanted...

...to be "bi-labial"...



> _ "Receipts show that SNC-Lavalin spent as much as *$30,000 on prostitutes for Saadi Gadhafi* while he was allegedly in Montreal and Toronto at the invitation of the company to learn English._​
> Why would Canada want to do business with sleazeballs who can be bought with a blowjob? More to the point, "*Why would Justin Trudeau want to cover that up?*"
> 
> Let's open up the accounting ledgers and *see whether SNC-Lavalin bought any similar treats* for their friends in Ottawa.


Emphasis from the link.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep. 

LILLEY: PM needs to be criminally investigated

https://torontosun.com/opinion/columnists/lilley-pm-needs-to-be-criminally-investigated


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

SINC said:


> Yep.
> 
> LILLEY: PM needs to be criminally investigated
> 
> https://torontosun.com/opinion/columnists/lilley-pm-needs-to-be-criminally-investigated


Jody Wilson Raybold was the AG, was a criminal prosecutor for many years, and still is a lawyer. If she doesn't call the actions criminal then who do we defer to Brian Lilley????


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

smashedbanana said:


> Jody Wilson Raybold was the AG, was a criminal prosecutor for many years, and still is a lawyer. If she doesn't call the actions criminal then who do we defer to Brian Lilley????


While I understand your point, I think a relevant piece of information is, precisely what is JWR's motivation for what she's doing?

Factor that information into the equation, then ask the question again.

PS I have no, zero, idea what her motivation is. The cynic in me says, this ain't all because she's _honourable_.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Rex Murphy: A true national treasure.

The Trudeau virtuecrats come tumbling down



> Justin Trudeau has the look of the high school hero who’s just fallen off his snowboard in front of all the twirling cheerleaders.
> 
> It’s been a hard week for Mr. Trudeau. It must have been even harder for the Gender Analytics Team down in the boiler room of the Department of Public Works (it’s next to the Deliverology stables, just past the Memorial to Proportional Representation). They’ve had to parse Jody Wilson-Raybould’s fierce testimony and sequence it with the government’s equity-feminism.
> 
> No one has sung hymns to strong, independent women more fervently than Mr. Trudeau. It doesn’t wear well that the strongest and most independent woman in his entire cabinet no long feels she can, with honour, sit in that same cabinet room with him.


More:



> *This is a government that lives and thrives on its profession of vast moral pretensions.*


Emphasis mine.

And well it should die by them...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Love the headline!

Canada's Liberals Circle The Wagons As Rivals Demand Trudeau Face Corruption Probe



> _During her testimony, Wilson-Raybould created an image of Trudeau that was strikingly at odds with the public's perception_: The cheerful liberal crusader was cast as conniving and paranoid about his electoral prospects. Intensely worried that the SNC-Lavalin case could harm his reelection prospects by moving out of Quebec and killing thousands of jobs in his district, *Trudeau was willing to unduly use his office to try and influence a criminal prosecution, and, when he didn't get his way, unceremoniously demoted the cabinet member who stood in his way.*


Italics mine.

Only the stupid and wilfully ignorant Progs (BIRM) had that perception in the first place. The balance of us have long known what special brand of asshole Justa Turd is...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn those RASCIS'! Albertans!

The Dark Cloud Of Racism Is Always Descending On The Prairies And Landing In Quebec



> If this had appeared at _The Rebel_, the national media would be in full meltdown. But it’s in a _Journal de Montréal_ and promoted by a CBC radio news anchor, so nevermind.


Frankly, I don't have an issue with the cartoon either way. I find it accurate & hilarious. :lmao::clap:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Coordinated Destruction of Former Justice Minister, Jody Wilson-Raybould



> For years, Justin Trudeau and his MSM fanboys & fangirls have portrayed him as a super progressive breath of fresh air in Ottawa. Bill Wilson, father of Jody Wilson-Raybound, begs to differ in this discussion with Roy Green [Duration 14:49].
> 
> Related: The NY Times has a long, interesting piece about the downfall of the Shiny PhoneyPony.


When you've lost "The Paper of Record"...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Scheer blasts Liberals’ ‘alternative facts’ on SNC-Lavalin story



> Andrew Scheer says the Trudeau government’s statements about Jody Wilson-Raybould‘s testimony on SNC-Lavalin remind him of a phrase that came out of another political controversy: alternative facts.
> 
> “I don’t understand how they can just get away with saying ‘That’s her truth, what she has said is her side of the story and her version of events,'” the federal Conservative leader said on the Roy Green Show Saturday.


'Cause facts have _never_ mattered to the Progs...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Trudeau created in interesting problem for himself. In selecting his cabinet he placed diversity and femininity above more traditional check points. And Jody checked all the right boxes, non-white, female and native heritage as a bonus. 

However she would have failed the traditional check list. First off she was imminently qualified to be the AG. This is an absolute no-no as someone who is qualified will use their own judgement rather than listening to the puppet-meißters.

Secondly they failed to make sure she was corruptible. No PM wants an honest individual in cabinet. Again way too independent.

Clearly Trudeau's inexperience was abundantly evident when he made this decision. I think we can rest assured he will return to more traditional selection criteria after this fiasco.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Jody Wilson-Raybould's father tells *Pierre Trudeau* his daughter wants to be PM.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Gotcha!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Trudeau In TROUBLE: Canadian Prime Minister Is Facing A Political Crisis, Possible Resignation



> According to the BBC, Trudeau is facing claims that he exerted intense political pressure on Canada's female, indigenous attorney general, Jody Wilson-Raybould, to "abandon prosecution" of Quebec-based engineering firm SNC-Lavalin, a "corrupt company" with alleged ties to Trudeau and some of his closet political pals. When Wilson-Raybould refused to call off an investigation (and subsequent prosecution) into SNC-Lavalin over fraud and corruption charges, the story goes, Trudeau fired her.
> 
> For some time, the story remained uncorroborated — a mere rumor that circulated around Canada's government officials. But last week, Wilson-Raybould testified in front of Parliament, telling her story in "meticulous detail," according to Canadian reporter Ezra Levant, parsing out "how Trudeau and his staff tried to get her to drop criminal charges against a corrupt company that he liked."


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

“we would of course line up all kinds of people to write op-eds saying that what she was doing is proper”



> February 28: UNPOSSIBLE!
> 
> March 1: DON’T WORRY! BE HAPPY!
> 
> ...


Emphasis mine.

You know what bothers me most about this? That _so many idiots_ out there can be swayed by "activists and opinion-mongers" there is actually a demand for such assholes. 

How sad would it be to go through life as an f'ing sheep or lemming?

tptptptp


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Another woman drives a stake into Turdeau's heart.

‘I have lost confidence’: Jane Philpott resigns from cabinet over Trudeau’s handling of SNC-Lavalin affair

https://globalnews.ca/news/5020112/jane-philpott-resigns-jody-wilson-raybould/

Take him down ladies, take him down. :clap:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Related:

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> Breaking…
> 
> It grieves me to resign from a portfolio where I was at work to deliver an important mandate. I must abide by my core values, my ethical responsibilities, constitutional obligations. There can be a cost to acting on one’s principles, but there is a bigger cost to abandoning them. pic.twitter.com/EwO5dtdgG6
> 
> — Jane Philpott (@janephilpott) March 4, 2019​


Comments salient, including these:



> i think its time justin has a walk in the snow, right over to the GG house and declare the people have lost confidance in him and his govt.


Long overdue. However, the coward doesn't have the intestinal fortitude.

And:



> Why does it take so long for supposedly smart people to figure out what we knew from the beginning about turdo and his ethics?


Basic stupidity? Wilful ignorance? Don't give a rat's ass either way?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yeah, it's a sad day for the Turd.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sad we have to learn this from a US newspaper.

*Wernick likely to depart the Trudeau government as RCMP probes SNC Lavalin influence*



> Following intense criticism of Justice Committee testimony in the House of Commons that was widely seen as unduly partisan for Canada’s top government administrator, Michael Wernick is likely to depart his position as Clerk of the Privy Council in the next several days, sources close to Cabinet tell The Chronicle.
> 
> Wernick admitted during hearings on Thursday to pressuring — and to conspiring with others in the Trudeau government to pressure — former Attorney General Jody Wilson-Raybould to offer a ‘Deferred Prosecution Agreement’ to one of the Liberal Party’s largest contributors. Despite demands from opposition party members, Wernick did not offer his testimony under oath.
> 
> The Ottawa-based political operative inside the Trudeau government tells The Chronicle that the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) has reached out to Wernick to schedule questioning in the SNC-Lavalin matter. The agency is actively investigating the matter and the PMO is ‘profoundly’ worried that former Treasury Board President Scott Brison may be questioned by the RCMP next week.


https://buffalochronicle.com/2019/0...-to-depart-the-trudeau-government-imminently/


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Sad we have to learn this from a US newspaper.
> 
> *Wernick likely to depart the Trudeau government as RCMP probes SNC Lavalin influence*


Agreed, but it couldn't happen to a nicer weasel.

The self-destruction continues.

Hey, Pigggyyyyy!!!!! How's those MotherCorpse polls doing?

Sooooouuuuuiiiieeeeee!!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Butts Testimony Live



> Sorry, I got distracted and forgot this joker was testifying this morning — live feed at CPAC.


More:



> Random reactions from various Twitter feeds.
> 
> Liberals vote down a motion to swear Gerald Butts into the committee, which means his testimony won’t happen under oath. He also does not voluntarily take an oath. Make what you will of that.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

Good questions.

Comment gold.

Fukc 9000 Kaybeck jobs. I'm so fukcing sick (and tired!) of hearing that...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Have the Libs got their tit in the wringer again with this claim?

*Liberals say they are just trying to protect jobs at SNC-Lavalin. That’s probably illegal*



> In the last week, the Liberal government have been arguing strongly that their actions on SNC-Lavalin were motivated solely by a desire to protect jobs.
> 
> “We are always going to stand up for good jobs,” Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said at a Monday press conference in P.E.I. Five times before the House of Commons justice committee on Wednesday, former prime minister adviser Gerald Butts said his actions were motivated by the threat of job losses.
> 
> ...


More at the link.

https://nationalpost.com/news/canad...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1551902231


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Liars through and through, refusing to take an oath of truth. They should never have been allowed to utter a single word without it.

*Put a pin in it: Did you notice what Butts, Wernick wore on their lapels at the SNC-Lavalin hearing?*

https://nationalpost.com/news/polit...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1551909097


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Turdeau is apparently fulla ****e again.

*Is Trudeau crying wolf on SNC-Lavalin?*

https://torontosun.com/opinion/editorials/editorial-is-trudeau-crying-wolf-on-snc-lavalin


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Is anyone surprised by this poll result so far?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Who knew it was possible to have a guy dumber than Turdeau? Incredible.

*Michael Wernick testimony on SNC-Lavalin: 'Profoundly disappointed' to be accused of partisanship*

https://calgaryherald.com/news/poli...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1551910482


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

SINC said:


> Turdeau is apparently fulla ****e again.
> 
> *Is Trudeau crying wolf on SNC-Lavalin?*
> 
> https://torontosun.com/opinion/editorials/editorial-is-trudeau-crying-wolf-on-snc-lavalin


See 1:48:30
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9Dp2b12Adc[/ame]

Apparently considering "national economic interest" (ie. the UK getting the HQ instead of Canada) is not allowed as a consideration under the special SNC law. 

Most of this doesn't fit. It was about jobs -- but definitely not just Montreal jobs and, therefore, votes -- but the share price falling matters because there could be a corporate takeover (not that a foreign takeover is the problem, because national interest is not a consideration). Jobs!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Beej said:


> It was about jobs -- but definitely not just Montreal jobs and, therefore, votes -- but the share price falling matters because there could be a corporate takeover (not that a foreign takeover is the problem, because national interest is not a consideration). Jobs!


Now you've got it!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Is anyone surprised by this poll result so far?


I can't believe that there are 24% of the people in that poll who believe Butts. F'ing Priapus Piggy...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Who knew it was possible to have a guy dumber than Turdeau? Incredible.


Wernick is merely the next in a long line of lying sacks of Liberal feces.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Now you've got it!


Ummm... Yeah!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I just finished watching Turdeau's explanation of the Butts testimony. To cut right to the chase, he still blamed Jody for not coming to him with her concerns. He did nothing to alter my opinion of his crooked role in all this. All he did was to reinforce he is neither a fit leader, nor anywhere near intelligent enough to be the PM of this country. 

In short, he fits the definition of 'idiot' much more than a PM. An idiot dodging every pointed question his 'paid for in full Canadian media' asks of him.

What a sad and shameful boy/man with fancy socks and hair.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

SINC said:


> I just finished watching Turdeau's explanation of the Butts testimony. To cut right to the chase, he still blamed Jody for not coming to him with her concerns. He did nothing to alter my opinion of his crooked role in all this. All he did was to reinforce he is neither a fit leader, nor anywhere near intelligent enough to be the PM of this country.
> 
> In short, he fits the definition of 'idiot' much more than a PM. An idiot dodging every pointed question his 'paid for in full Canadian media' asks of him.
> 
> What a sad and shameful boy/man with fancy socks and hair.


He also did not deny that elections were raised as a reason to avoid a trial, even after being given a couple opportunities to deny the accusation.

And, jobs, jobs, jobs!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Beej said:


> He also did not deny that elections were raised as a reason to avoid a trial, even after being given a couple opportunities to deny the accusation.
> 
> And, jobs, jobs, jobs!


An excellent observation that further proves he is guilty as hell of political interference (obstruction) of the justice system.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*



SINC said:


> I just finished watching Turdeau's explanation of the Butts testimony.


So, here's a question: How insufficient does a testimony have to be before an explanation of it is required?

Perhaps, just maybe, we need to go back & properly revisit said testifier...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> There’s a 7:45am news conference tomorrow, after which Trudeau is scheduled to board a plane.
> 
> It seems a bit early in the day to be flying off into the sunset.
> 
> *In the meantime, here’s a couple questions nobody’s going to ask: Do they not have enough lawyers inside the Justice Department? And how many employees does a company need to hire to become immune from criminal prosecution? (Asking for a friend).*


Bold mine.

Excellent questions.

From the comments:



> “And now, the end is near…. and so I face , the final curtain….”


:clap::clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Remember, these were Quebec jobs at stake, not just Alberta energy jobs.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Remember, these were Quebec jobs at stake, not just Alberta energy jobs.


I see red every time I hear that $h!t. 9000 Kaybeck jobs is grounds for breaking all kind of laws, fracturing moral issues & even making fresh laws so the bastards can get away with bribery charges.

90,000 Alberta jobs don't even raise a Prog eyebrow. Fukcers...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Being Trudeau means never having to say you are sorry



> His staff spent two days spinning media outlets that he was coming out to give a statement of contrition. He didn’t.
> 
> Sorry, not sorry.
> 
> ...


Comments gold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

I certainly hope not.

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> I don’t think this is over.
> 
> Prosecutorial independence is key to our mandate. Our prosecutors must be objective, independent and dispassionate, as well as free from improper influence—including political influence. https://t.co/X8Pn2r2AIK
> 
> — Public Prosecution Service of Canada (@PPSC_SPPC) March 7, 2019​


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Remember, these were Quebec jobs at stake, not just Alberta energy jobs.


Possible Quebec job losses, and far lower than the 9,000 quote being used (that's national) versus corruption charges, not run of the mill lobbying for lower taxes or less regulation. 

And that's assuming no other engineering firms hire the former employees after their top competitor is gone.

This is really about the head office jobs in Montreal. Probably 3,000 jobs or fewer, that may or may not have been moved to a head office in another Canadian city.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Beej said:


> Possible Quebec job losses, and far lower than the 9,000 quote being used (that's national) versus corruption charges, not run of the mill lobbying for lower taxes or less regulation.
> 
> And that's assuming no other engineering firms hire the former employees after their top competitor is gone.
> 
> This is really about the head office jobs in Montreal. Probably 3,000 jobs or fewer, that may or may not have been moved to a head office in another Canadian city.


Precisely.

It's merely the next in a long line of BS, half-truths & outright lies from the Laurentian Elite.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

FeXL said:


> Precisely.
> 
> It's merely the next in a long line of BS, half-truths & outright lies from the Laurentian Elite.


Question for the audience at large:
If there is no social license for a new oil pipeline to the east carrying Alberta and Saskatchewan heavy oil through Quebec, is there a social license for SNC Lavalin to operate in Alberta and Saskatchewan? beejacon

Check into their revenues...big in oil and gas, and probably not just Libya.

http://www.snclavalin.com/en/files/documents/ir-presentation-overview_en.pdf


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I found this interesting evaluation of the law on Linked-In of all places, but it does give food for thought.

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/just-facts-maam-cory-g-litzenberger


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

When you have lost your bought and paid for CBC, you should know it is time to step aside.

*Trudeau's verbal porridge and serene smile have carried him along. Until now: Neil Macdonald*



> If you're looking for some instructive reading, go look up an aggregation of utterances by Prime Minister Justin Trudeau.
> 
> Some are already famous for their loopiness: budgets balance themselves, the government shouldn't call honour killings barbaric, we need to rethink the definitions of space and time, we should say "peoplekind" instead of "mankind" (he may actually have been making fun of himself with that one).
> 
> ...


More at the link.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/opinion/trudeau-talking-points-1.5044266


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> Watching as Liberals profess a new and desperate devotion to saving other peoples’ jobs, I’m beginning to wonder if the real fear surrounding a potential SNC-Lavalin criminal trial isn’t about electoral politics at all, but about what might come out during testimony.
> 
> This company has a history of bribery, _lest we forget_…


Comment gold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> *And then, as if by magic, a proposal for deferred prosecution agreements was buried into page 202 of the 2018 federal budget.*
> 
> The DPA circle was now squared—and with barely any scrutiny. A little over two weeks later SNC met one last time—on July 5—with both Bouchard and Marques, the latter now also in the PMO.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

I realize its painful to watch Trudeau evade answering a question over and over. I believe he has something to hide.

AND ... blaming Harper? tptptptp






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

18m2 said:


> AND ... blaming Harper? tptptptp


Harper is the Canadian Prog counterpart to American Prog's Russkies.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

For once the courts are right! :clap::clap::clap::clap:

Now for the real corruption to surface at the trial to finally finish the Liberal party and Turdeau. 

*SNC-Lavalin loses court bid for special agreement to avoid criminal prosecution*



> OTTAWA — SNC-Lavalin has a lost a court bid to overturn the public prosecutor’s refusal to negotiate an agreement that would see the company avoid a criminal trial.
> 
> In a ruling Friday, the Federal Court of Canada tossed out the Montreal-based engineering firm’s plea for judicial review of the 2018 decision by the director of public prosecutions.
> 
> SNC-Lavalin faces accusations it paid bribes to obtain government business in Libya — a criminal case that has prompted a political storm for the Trudeau Liberals.


More at the link.

https://thestarphoenix.com/news/fp-...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1552068014


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here is food for thought. 

Turdeau still has the option to order his new AG to offer Lavalin the option to pay and fine and walk free.

And YES I KNOW, that it will never happen because Turdeau respects the rule of law. 

Also I know that HIS AG would never listen to him, never mind worry about Quebec jobs, right? 

This PM is the dirtiest piece of crap to ever govern our great country.

That I know for sure.

Now consider this. 

What if a trial exposed Turdeau and our current government accepted bribes from SCN Lavalin to enact 'an out' for the company buried in an omnibus bill to free them of a trial?

And what if that trial exposed that both the PM's foundation and the Liberal Party of Canada also accepted hush money from SCN Lavalin to enact a way out for them to avoid a ban on any federal work for a decade?

And what if one or both were exposed by a trial?

Does anyone now wonder why the Liberals and the PM are evading any questions on this matter other than 'we were saving jobs?

Isn't this entire mess a possible very corrupt government trying to hide the truth from us all?

Just asking.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Update to the link in my post #84 above:

The hidden key to the SNC-Lavalin scandal



> SNC-Lavalin, a Canadian corporate giant with an established history of corruption, is charged with bribing the Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi's brutal regime over many years, in exchange for lucrative contracts.
> 
> This case is the most serious and important prosecution of corporate corruption in modern Canadian history, and we're arguing about jobs and whether Jody Wilson-Raybould is hard to get along with.
> 
> ...


Excellent read.

Again, commentary gold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Oh, Shiny Prime Minister!



> This is rather extraordinary;
> 
> Ms. Caesar-Chavannes, a first-term MP from the Toronto area, said she had told Mr. Trudeau in a phone call on Feb. 12 that she would be announcing her decision not to run again in the October election. She said Mr. Trudeau told her to wait, because Ms. Wilson-Raybould had quit cabinet that day. She felt that he was worried about “the optics of having two women of colour leaving,” Ms. Caesar-Chavannes said.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

More:



> “Again, I was met with hostility. This stare-down … *then him stomping out of the room without a word.*”


Bold mine.

What a spoiled, little brat. Behold, our elite _national leader_. XX)

I wanna puke in technicolour...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Gawd, I'd hoped she's fallen off the planet...

Pour Me Another Sheila, Tequila



> And… there’s more!


Musta been ear's deep into a pail of cactus juice last night...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Bring on the trial. It's time the Liberals were exposed.

*The hidden key to the SNC-Lavalin scandal*



> SNC-Lavalin, a Canadian corporate giant with an established history of corruption, is charged with bribing the Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi's brutal regime over many years, in exchange for lucrative contracts.
> 
> This case is the most serious and important prosecution of corporate corruption in modern Canadian history, and we're arguing about jobs and whether Jody Wilson-Raybould is hard to get along with.
> 
> ...


https://www.nationalobserver.com/2019/03/08/analysis/hidden-key-snc-lavalin-scandal


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Our schmuck PM needs to be in jail.

*Gerald Butts' testimony couldn't save Trudeau's skin, but the rest of us will be fine*



> The flag is still flying on government buildings. There are no troops in the streets. The CBC is still broadcasting and the House of Commons committees are still functioning. Mail is still being delivered, and all those other little things Canadians take for granted are still being attended to. They carry on in their delightfully banal ways despite an Ipsos-Reid poll’s troubling finding that two-thirds of Canadians say Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has lost the moral authority to govern.
> 
> That Canadian democracy is still functioning is worth pointing out, given the lightning strikes and the rolling thunder accompanying the SNC-Lavalin bribery-case revelations. It is more than worrisome that despite their loudest protests to the contrary, the bigshots in Trudeau’s inner circle do not hold the foundational democratic principle of the rule of law to be especially sacrosanct after all. *With all the cabinet resignations and committee-hearing drama, and the public astonishment with the creepiness of the whole thing, 73 per cent of Liberal voters, even, say the RCMP should be brought in to sort things out.*


My bold, but a welcome thing to know that not all Liberals follow Turdeau blindly. Apparently most do not.

https://nationalpost.com/opinion/te...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1551920107


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This guy should never have had a job, never mind the top job. What an unbelievable twerp.

*Thin-skinned Wernick's second LavScam testimony laughable*



> One of the most disappointing things about the Justice Committee’s hearings is the performance, or lack thereof, by Michael Wernick, Clerk of the Privy Council.
> 
> In his first appearance a few weeks back, he warned of someone getting assassinated in the upcoming election and praised a Liberal cabinet minister who had nothing to do with the issues at hand.
> 
> ...


https://torontosun.com/opinion/colu...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1552175336


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Our schmuck PM needs to be in jail.


From your linked article:



> Let’s grant Team Trudeau the benefit of the doubt at least to the point that its case, such as it is, may have its merits.


The short answer is no. The long answer is hell, no!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> This guy should never have had a job, never mind the top job. What an unbelievable twerp.


Excellent read.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Even some Quebecers want prosecution.

*Why many Quebecers want SNC-Lavalin to stand trial — despite warnings about jobs*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/mont...chHuPGaF3sWGl31SPf86jtt_xwqoadX4SdMT4XzTveeYA


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Look what's making the rounds now. They're gonna get SNC Lavalin off the hook together.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> As I was saying…
> 
> With accusations of SNC-Lavalin corruption extending to nine countries, including Canada, there is good reason to believe that the practice was systemic, and that the rot may extend to government officials and government departments.​
> Update
> ...


Once again, comment gold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> Whoops.
> 
> OECD will follow Canadian proceedings addressing allegations of political interference in foreign bribery prosecution​


Once again, commentary gold.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good question indeed.

*Critics question SNC-Lavalin 'jobs' defence as minister can't give evidence*

https://beta.ctvnews.ca/national/politics/2019/3/8/1_4328946.html


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Update to the post at the top of the page:

SNC-Lavalin announced confidential deal with feds, four days after Trudeau's first throne speech in 2015



> Four days after Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's Liberals opened their first session of Parliament with a throne speech in 2015, the federal government entered into a new confidential deal with SNC-Lavalin.
> 
> The Quebec construction and engineering giant touted the deal in December of that year, noting that it would allow it to continue scoring lucrative public contracts with the federal government. But to this day, the details and content of this deal remain a secret.
> 
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sums it up quite nicely, non?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh my, how convenient is this?

*Mario Dion, ethics commissioner probing SNC-Lavalin scandal, goes on extended medical leave*




> OTTAWA — Federal ethics commissioner Mario Dion is taking a prolonged leave from his job for health reasons.
> 
> Dion was appointed as the conflict of interest and ethics commissioner a little over a year ago.
> 
> ...


More at the link.

https://nationalpost.com/news/polit...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1552453029


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Oh my, how convenient is this?


What an amazing coincidence...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hope they fry Turdeau's ass.

*OECD's statement on SNC-Lavalin is only its second-ever about specific bribery allegations*

https://calgaryherald.com/news/poli...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1552502033


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside.

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin

Comments hilarious:



> “It’s a pseudo-scandal. It’s crap. What the hell? You are doing business in Libya and you are not bribing?” said Robert Bothwell, a professor of Canadian history and international relations at the University of Toronto. “It does suggest to me that the director of public prosecutions … is also nuts. And so is Wilson-Raybould. These people are delusional.”
> This has Telford’s be-****ted fingerprints on it, no doubt. The Liberal pushback is epic. When you pull Sheila Ratbag Copps out you know the puppet masters have put out the word.
> Haha façade you are.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Let's not kid ourselves—Justin Trudeau has been the MP for SNC-Lavalin for a very long time



> Nowadays, the Ottawa media is expressing shock—shock that Prime Minister Justin Trudeau would have tried to put an end to the prosecution of SNC-Lavalin, which has more than 50,000 employees worldwide and posted $10.1 billion in revenues last year.
> 
> About 49 percent of this—or about $5 billion—came from the Americas and 32 percent of overall revenue came from engineering design project management.
> 
> Another 25 percent was from oil and gas, 22 percent from infrastructure, nine percent from nuclear energy, five percent from mining and metallurgy, and four percent from clean power. It's a big business.


Interesting connections...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Canada risks deep prestige damage from OECD review of SNC-Lavalin affair, say experts*



> An international body that works to boost trade and fight corruption is subjecting Canada to a special review in the wake of the SNC-Lavalin allegations — and while the review process itself is toothless, experts warn Canada has a lot to lose if it gets a failing grade.
> 
> Drago Kos, chair of the Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development's Working Group on Bribery, told CBC News on Wednesday that Canada will face a 'phase four' OECD review — an evaluation of Canada's compliance with the OECD Anti-Bribery Convention by experts from two member countries and the secretariat of the working group.
> 
> ...


https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/oecd-snc-lavalin-trudeau-wilson-raybould-1.5057435


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*SNC-Lavalin approached Quebec's justice minister about DPA as part of wider effort to lobby government*



> SNC-Lavalin approached Quebec's attorney-general last fall to enlist her help securing a deferred prosecution agreement (DPA) from the federal government.
> 
> This was part of a broader effort by the company to get the newly elected Coalition Avenir Québec government to take up its cause with Ottawa.
> 
> ...


https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5056385?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Canada risks deep prestige damage from OECD review of SNC-Lavalin affair, say experts


From the article:



> Canada will be expected to reply to the report within 24 months, offering its response to the OECD's observations and recommendations.


24 _months_?

:yikes:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is a long time, but it does have its advantages in that it will be a response by a Conservative government about the corruption that existed under the Liberals and how they have cleaned it up since then.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Yeah, it is a long time, but it does have its advantages in that it will be a response by a Conservative government about the corruption that existed under the Liberals and how they have cleaned it up since then.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Fingers crossed...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This cannot be interpreted any other way but an admission of guilt.

And what do they mean 'in case'? The RCMP should charge all of these corrupt bastards and they should be tossed in jail.

*GLOBE: TRUDEAU, PMO STAFF HIRE OUTSIDE LAWYERS IN CASE RCMP PROBES #LAVSCAM*



> Prime Minister Justin Trudeau and senior officials in his office have retained outside legal counsel in case of an RCMP investigation into allegations of political interference in the criminal prosecution of SNC-Lavalin Group.
> 
> Mr. Trudeau’s communications director, Cameron Ahmad, told The Globe and Mail on Friday that Treasury Board rules allow for hiring of outside counsel when government officials are either sued, threatened with a suit, charged with an offence or under threat of being named in a legal action.
> 
> ...


Globe: Trudeau, PMO staff hire outside lawyers in case RCMP probes #LavScam | Warren Kinsella


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Trudeau, PMO staff hired outside lawyers in case RCMP probes SNC-Lavalin affair



> Prime Minister Justin Trudeau and senior officers in his workplace have retained outdoors authorized counsel in case of an RCMP investigation into allegations of political interference within the prison prosecution of SNC-Lavalin Group.
> 
> Mr. Trudeau’s communications director, Cameron Ahmad, advised The Globe and Mail on Friday that Treasury Board guidelines enable for hiring of out of doors counsel when authorities officers are both sued, threatened with a go well with, charged with an offence or below risk of being named in a authorized motion.
> 
> ...


https://canadanewsmedia.ca/2019/03/...probes-snc-lavalin-affair-the-globe-and-mail/


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The rats are leaving the sinking ship, that noted, goodbye to a biased bastard.

*Michael Wernick retiring as clerk of Privy Council, cites lack of 'mutual trust' with Opposition*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/wernick-election-panel-snc-1.5060834


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> The rats are leaving the sinking ship, that noted, goodbye to a biased bastard.


Good!

The only thing that frightens me about this is wondering if his replacement (like Philpott's) will be worse.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> And the wheels on the bus go BUMP – BUMP – BUMP.
> 
> ‘Recent events have led me to conclude that I cannot serve as Clerk of the Privy Council and Secretary to Cabinet during the upcoming election campaign. Therefore, I will be taking steps to retire from the public service well before the writ of election is issued.’​
> Related? Michael Wernick’s son worked for Liberal MP behind SNC-Lavalin cover-up
> ...


Comments nail it, especially this one:



> He’s doing it to try and protect Trudeau.
> 
> The Liberal game plan here is obvious. Trudeau will keep saying he is a good little boy because he has appointed Anne McLellan to do a “review” of the role of the justice minister and attorney general in cabinet.
> 
> ...


Great info in first comment on Liberal restriction of free speech.

SOOOOUUUUIIIIEEEE!!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside.

Conspiracy theorist & Liberal cheerleader...

...Michael Wernick falls on his sword... or did he?



> “It is now apparent that there is *no path for me to have a relationship of mutual trust and respect* with the leaders of the Opposition parties."​
> Hmmm... I'm wondering about the timing here...
> 
> Earlier this month, lawyer Marie Henein threatened to ask the court to subpoena Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's *former principal secretary, Gerald Butts*, and *Clerk of the Privy Council Michael Wernick* to testify in Norman's trial if they don't produce all documents relevant to the defence.​
> These guys don't give a rooster crap about committees or the electorate... but, trust me, they're scared witless of human buzzsaw Marie Henein.


Links' bold.

So much for noblesse self-oblige...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That last paragraph I highlighted in red. And I can help Neil Bruce understand why.

It's because you and your company broke the law, that's why. And for that you should be in prison with your buddy PM Turdeau who also broke the law.

*SNC-Lavalin CEO says firm never cited 9,000 jobs as reason for deserving DPA*



> The head of SNC-Lavalin says its role as a Canadian global champion will be undermined if the embattled engineering firm is barred from bidding on federal contracts and its local employees are forced to work for foreign competitors.
> 
> In an interview with The Canadian Press, Neil Bruce said the Montreal-based company, unlike the Trudeau government, has never cited the protection of 9,000 Canadian jobs as a reason it should be granted a remediation agreement to avoid a criminal trial.
> 
> ...


https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/snc-lavalin-neil-bruce-1.5064432


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This ought to be required reading for all Canadians about the depth of the criminal activity in the Liberal party of Canada. Vote the Turd out.

*Jane Philpott: ‘There’s much more to the story that needs to be told’*



> Jane Philpott was deeply ambivalent about talking earlier this week when she welcomed a Maclean’s reporter to her MP’s office in the Confederation Building across the street from Parliament Hill. It’s not an office the former Treasury Board president knows well: she had fancier and more centrally located ministerial offices in a succession of senior roles in Justin Trudeau’s cabinet since 2015, before she resigned from cabinet on March 4. Now she is only the Liberal MP for the Ontario riding of Markham—Stouffville.
> 
> This is Philpott’s first interview since she resigned over Trudeau’s handling of the SNC-Lavalin controversy. She believes, as she put it, that “there’s much more to the story that needs to be told” but that it can’t come out because “there’s been an attempt to shut down the story”—an attempt she attributed to the Prime Minister and his close advisors.
> 
> ...


Much more at the link.

https://www.macleans.ca/politics/ot...much-more-to-the-story-that-needs-to-be-told/


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And speaking of required reading for us all . . .

*BlackRock, SNC & The Infrastructure Bank: Meet the Global Construction Cartel*



> When the Canadian government entered into an agreement with BlackRock in 2017, what occurred was an amalgamation with the Canada Infrastructure Bank (CIB). In doing so, Canada became a subsidiary of the world construction cartel. Key players in SNC Lavalin, the newly minted CIB, the Privy Council are developers of the social economy, a complex scheme to fleece Canada. They are operating above the law since that is exactly where these systems were created.


A good read at the link.

https://shawnpaulmelville.com/2019/...ure-bank-meet-the-global-construction-cartel/


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Trudeau’s brand of feminism is kinda weird, one that keeps women silent



> If nothing happened, why won’t he allow Wilson-Raybould to testify again and remove the remainder of the gag order he has on her.
> 
> Not only did the Liberals use their majority on the justice committee to block her, they also decided they would rather sit through a marathon voting session than allow Wilson-Raybould to speak.
> 
> More here…..


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Huh. A lying Liberal politician?

Shocka...

Trudeau insists he was trying to protect SNC-Lavalin jobs — even as its CEO says he didn’t raise them



> Prime Minister Justin Trudeau continues to affirm that he was trying to protect Canadian jobs when he and his staff spoke with former attorney general Jody Wilson-Raybould about a Deferred Prosecution Agreement (DPA) with SNC-Lavalin.
> 
> Trudeau said this in the same week that the engineering firm’s CEO has insisted he never brought up potential job losses with the prime minister.


Now, we already know this is nothing more than Prog bafflegab, but it's hilarious to watch Trudles string the narrative anyways...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You don't suppose that a US newspaper is closer to the truth about Lavalin than any Canadian media have come?

Could it be that the Trudeau Liberals with their Trans Mountain Pipeline purchase, planned to give Lavalin the building contract to finish the project? Did the Liberals 'bribe' BC indigenous communities along the pipeline route? Is this why Jody Wilson-Raybould and Jane Phillpot have been gagged? Did they scuttle a plan by the old boys in the Liberal party? And if one could follow the money, who stood to gain financially? The stench of corruption gets stronger by the day, doesn't it? And why do you think the Canadian media hasn't even mentioned this angle? Does it have to do with the Liberals financial payout to Canadian media recently announced? Is it hush money?

An interesting read in the Buffalo Chronicle.

https://buffalochronicle.com/2019/0...center-of-snc-lavalin-kinder-morgan-scandals/


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

No matter what your political stripe when there is scandal ( and this qualifies ) the old adage is follow the money. This isn’t about 9000 jobs. It’s about money and who gets it. The Liberals have done a nice job in trying to shift this to be about SNC, when it is really about JT. I am thinking there may not be many Liberal supporters reading this.....so.... here is one undeniable fact, the Liberals are incompetent in damage control mode...which means you should never vote for them ( and I am what you would call a Liberal....they just haven’t deserved my vote ) . To their advantage, the Liberals have the Cons focused on SNC and not policy....over time this will hurt the Cons. Sitting in the weeds is the Norman affair....and this possibly will be Trudeau’s undoing.

What I see happening is the Liberal Caucus will meet...JT will leave to recluse himself...the lemmings will vote The Two out of caucus. JT can then say he had nothing to do with it and then carry on......just watch.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

rps said:


> .... here is one undeniable fact, the Liberals are incompetent, period...



Ftfy...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

As more and more comes out, Turdeau sinks deeper and deeper.

#LavScam latest: did PMO have direct contact with prosecutors in the SNC-Lavalin trial? | Warren Kinsella


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Ah, ahh, ah...

Trudeau can’t give a straight answer on Lavscam



> The reason why the Lavscam scandal continues to erode public support for Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s government was clearly on display at a Town Hall meeting in Thunder Bay Friday evening.
> 
> It’s because Trudeau seems incapable of giving straight answers about it.
> 
> ...


Amazing how Progs can look you in the eye & lie for nine minutes straight...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> Andrew Coyne;
> 
> Wait, I thought it was all Scott Brison’s fault.
> 
> ...


Comment gold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Just an update on the above post.

Some very interesting additional reading from links in the comments.

https://www.thepostmillennial.com/the-real-snc-lavalin-scandal-trudeau-government-gives-big-corporations-a-get-out-of-jail-free-card/

https://buffalochronicle.com/2019/03/25/jacques-bougie-snc-lavalin-board-member-informally-lobbied-morneaus-wife/

https://buffalochronicle.com/2019/03/26/snc-lavalin-ceos-wife-employed-by-stephen-bronfman-to-leave-canada-eminently/

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/bronfman-heir-launches-canada-libya-trade-initiative/article534609/

https://www.macleans.ca/politics/ottawa/on-the-elimination-of-inconvenient-liberals/

https://winnipegsun.com/news/local-news/sources-say-trudeau-rejected-wilson-rayboulds-conservative-pick-for-high-court

Wilson-Reybould Indigenous litigation directive raises alarm | Troy Media

https://nationalpost.com/opinion/conrad-black-snc-lavalin-is-a-sideshow-to-the-real-wilson-raybould-issue

https://www.c2cjournal.ca/2019/03/who-pressured-whom/

https://theorca.ca/resident-pod/rex-murphy-jobs-since-when/


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin



> Here come da judges.
> 
> The Manitoba Bar Association has an even stronger reaction to the Glenn Joyal leaks (he is that province's top judge).
> "Entirely improper, and indeed false" assertions in the media about Joyal overturning LGBT/abortion rules "is most appalling." Leak "demeans" process. pic.twitter.com/dcb7dQk2mb
> ...


Interesting reading at the Macleans link.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SNC-Libranos



> It feels like a good day to freshen up the post title;
> 
> The PM – who just two weeks ago called for the House of Commons justice committee to do their work – has not only shut down that committee, but on Tuesday, his Liberal MPs shut down the ethics committee.​
> Related.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Couple more articles from Buffalo Chronicle.

The Libranos: SNC Lavalin and The Buffalo Chronicle

Third hotlink is the one SINC posted earlier.

And, _and_, when even the Red Star is paying attention...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This new report is set to be released to the public at 3:00 EDT today.

*Wilson-Raybould's new evidence may address SNC-Lavalin contradictions*

https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/wil...-address-snc-lavalin-contradictions-1.4356163


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Further:

Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside.

SNC-Libranos



> You knew this was coming;
> 
> Materials submitted to the Commons Justice Committee this week indicate Jody Wilson-Raybould recorded at least one of the contentious conversations at the heart of the SNC-Lavalin affair, multiple sources tell CBC News.
> 
> ...


Commentary gold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

The recording is out.

Wernick warns Wilson-Raybould of a 'collision' with the PM in new audio



> Former attorney general Jody Wilson-Raybould was cautioned about a potential “collision” with the prime minister over the SNC-Lavalin file, by outgoing Privy Council Clerk Michael Wernick, a newly-released audio recording reveals.
> 
> According to an audio recording of a conversation that the pair had, submitted to the House Justice Committee by Wilson-Raybould, Wernick said he was worried what might happen if Trudeau and Wilson-Raybould remained at “loggerheads” about whether or not to offer a deferred prosecution agreement to the Quebec engineering firm.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

Fukc 'im. And the hat he's wearing & the horse he rode in on...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside.

The denial on the recording contents is out.

SNC-Libranos



> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Mark Norman's lawyers seeking access to 60-page, fully redacted memo Michael Wernick wrote to Justin Trudeau



> The next battle in the criminal case of Vice-Admiral Mark Norman will be over redactions to memos written by senior government bureaucrats — especially a 60-page memo from Privy Council Clerk Michael Wernick to Prime Minister Justin Trudeau that has been entirely blacked out.
> 
> *Norman’s lawyer, Marie Henein, told an Ottawa court Thursday that the government redacted the memo claiming solicitor-client privilege, prompting the judge to point out that Wernick is not a lawyer.*


D'oh!!!

More:



> During one of his appearances before the House of Commons justice committee, Wernick said he wasn’t a lawyer and thus couldn’t give legal advice on whether Wilson-Raybould was restricted by solicitor-client privilege. *“I am not a lawyer, but I use them a lot,”* he told the committee on Feb. 21. “I am in no position to give this committee legal advice.”


Did you stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night, too?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, after the release of the taped phone conversation it has become clear without doubt that Michael Wernick and Justin Turdeau are guilty as sin of obstruction of justice and the RCMP should lay charges to prevent a criminal running for re-election this fall. We as taxpayers all know that, but does the RCMP? If they do not, there is something seriously wrong with our system of government and the police force itself.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

After the High River debacle I have about as much faith in the Queen's Horsemen as I do in the FIB post Mueller.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

More:

Phone call leaves Liberals’ SNC-Lavalin narrative — and excuses — in complete tatters



> The phone conversation is devastating to the Liberal narrative around this scandal and vindicates virtually everything Wilson-Raybould laid out in her testimony.
> 
> It is immediately clear from the outset of the conversation that the prime minister had a preferred outcome on the matter — specifically, that the company be provided the option of a deferred prosecution agreement (DPA); that the attorney general was being pressured to adopt that same view and intervene accordingly; that the attorney general had, in fact, made her decision; that the attorney general was very uncomfortable with and upset about the undue and inappropriate pressure she was under; and that her ability to continue as attorney general may be in jeopardy if she refused to alter her approach.


Further:



> The lies and the coverup may prove to be more damaging than the central allegation at the heart of this story. But taken together, it’s most troublesome.


"Troublesome". That's polite.

Finally:



> *A meaningful investigation into this matter is urgently needed.*


No argument. Good luck with that...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Peoplekind aren't going to buy Trudeau's excuses on this any longer.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Peoplekind aren't going to buy Trudeau's excuses on this any longer.


Yep, and he ought to face charges, but only if . . .


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yeah, sure, riiiight!

*Here's what the Liberals are asking you to believe about the SNC-Lavalin saga*

https://nationalpost.com/opinion/ke...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1554126935


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> Yep, and he ought to face charges, but only if . . .



YUP!!! 




- Patrick
======


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Justin Trudeau keeps naming this small Ontario town as part of SNC-Lavalin defence, baffling locals



> Port Elgin, Ont., is a quiet beach town on the shores of Lake Huron, home to about 8,000 people. But in his defence during the SNC-Lavalin affair, the prime minister has named the town at least three times.
> 
> “When we’re looking at potential job losses right across the country from Corner Brook to Port Elgin, Ont., to Saskatoon and Regina to Calgary, Edmonton and Grande Prairie, Alta., and Fort McMurray, we are seeing good jobs right across the country that could be at risk,” Justin Trudeau told reporters in Iqaluit on March 8.
> 
> ...


D'oh!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Kinda ironic hearing the Lieberal talking heads claiming it was unethical for JRW to record the Wernick conversation.

Had the party power pack any concept of ethics, there would have been no need for her to do so.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Jody Wilson-Raybould and Jane Philpott have been removed from the federal Liberal caucus.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/jody-wilson-raybould-jane-philpott-out-of-liberal-caucus-1.4362044


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

18m2 said:


> Jody Wilson-Raybould and Jane Philpott have been removed from the federal Liberal caucus.
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/jody-wilson-raybould-jane-philpott-out-of-liberal-caucus-1.4362044


This may be the single dumbest move ever done by the Liberal party and the PM. Do they not realize that Canadians overwhelmingly believe both these women over Turdeau and his cronies? I guess not, but they are about to find out big time. IMHO they today signed their death warrants as a viable government, an honest government, a government with principles of even a government above a piece of common dung. In short the arseholes have no clue and are full crap. Chitheads one and all and they will pay for this come October.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And so it begins:

*‘He’s toast’: B.C. Indigenous leader slams Trudeau for booting Wilson-Raybould from caucus*

From the story:



> “He’s toast, absolutely toast,” said Grand Chief Stewart Phillip, president of the Union of B.C. Indian Chiefs.
> 
> “Once again Mr. Trudeau has demonstrated his arrogance and did absolutely the worst thing he could possibly do. There’s going to be an enormous backlash across the country in terms of Indigenous people,” Phillip said.
> 
> “I think it’s pretty much the death knell of reconciliation. I think it’s dead in the water.”


https://globalnews.ca/news/5124138/bc-reaction-trudeau-wilson-raybould/


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There is much truth here as well.

*Wilson-Raybould recording brings SNC-Lavalin affair crashing back to reality*



> There is no “middle ground” on prosecutorial independence, no room for argument on the right of the attorney general to make decisions on criminal prosecutions, free of pressure from other government officials: it is settled constitutional law, absolute and inviolable. It doesn’t matter what good reasons the prime minister might think he has.
> 
> Nor is the AG obliged to keep him apprised of her decisions in such matters (though she did). It’s quite literally none of his business.


https://nationalpost.com/opinion/an...-crashing-back-to-reality?video_autoplay=true


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There will be one more thing to come. A final act by this brain dead PM, Turdeau. Watch as he orders his newly appointed Attorney General, David Lametti to extend the prosecution deal to SNC Lavalin and fine the company to allow their corruption, like Turdeau and his fellow Liberals corruption, to continue.

That will be when his support by Canadians will be crushed and his tenure as a politician will end with the reputation of being the very worst PM this country has ever elected.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> And so it begins:
> 
> 
> 
> > “Once again Mr. Trudeau has demonstrated his arrogance and did absolutely the worst thing he could possibly do. There’s going to be an enormous backlash across the country in terms of Indigenous people,” Phillip said.


I'd still be very interested in finding out precisely how many votes this actually translates into. Sure, the First Immigrants as a whole might be p!ssed off, but how many of them actually vote?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> There is much truth here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> > There is no “middle ground” on prosecutorial independence, no room for argument on the right of the attorney general to make decisions on criminal prosecutions, free of pressure from other government officials: it is settled constitutional law, absolute and inviolable. It doesn’t matter what good reasons the prime minister might think he has.


This is a wonderful theory, but time & again the compassionate, intellectual, progressive left has shown that there is no such thing as _inviolable law_. The rules are for the little people.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SNC-Libranos

Liberals, eating each other.

From the comments:



> Remember, LIEBrawl supporters are simpletons, one issue voters, who will support PM ****forbrains no matter if he were to stomp on kittens, slap a woman, or protect a corrupt, lawbreaking Queerbec corporation.
> Greentard zealot? Check.
> Pride parade reprobate? Check.
> Pothead dumbass? Check.
> ...


Knocks it out of the park.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, it will be their undoing.

*Expulsions accomplish nothing but vindictiveness for vindictiveness's sake*

https://nationalpost.com/opinion/an...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1554250595


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

The people of the Vancouver-Granville riding claim they will support Jody Wilson-Raybould in the upcoming election. Seems to me any Liberal candidate will be wasting their time and money.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Caution: Links to MotherCorpse inside.

SNC-Libranos



> Morning headlines.
> 
> …vindictiveness for vindictiveness’s sake
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

One Term Juthdin!!!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm glad that Trudeau was able to put the SNC-Lavalin scandal to bed by expelling those bad ladies from the caucus! He's probably asking himself why he didn't think of it sooner.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Apparently he had a meeting or some such with a coupla hunnert ladies shortly after this was announced.

Wonder how that went... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Butts, Wilson-Raybould texts show mounting anger over shuffle



> Text messages between Jody Wilson-Raybould and one of Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s top advisers suggest she initially tried to prevent her move out of the prestigious Justice portfolio by arguing it would send the wrong message to Indigenous Peoples.
> 
> But Wilson-Raybould’s exchanges with Gerald Butts, Trudeau’s former principal secretary, became increasingly angry and ominous-sounding as the day of the Jan. 14 cabinet shuffle approached.
> 
> In one of her final texts before the shuffle, she told Butts he should “know I will be prepared for tomorrow. And I know why this is happening.”


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Stating the obvious.

*The stated reasons for booting JWR and Philpott are laughable*

https://torontosun.com/opinion/colu...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1554297847


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Stating the obvious.
> 
> *The stated reasons for booting JWR and Philpott are laughable*


Yeah, like the rest of the story, the reason for Wilson-Raybould's departure is pretty much BS. And, the reason for Philpott getting the shoe isn't even mentioned.

There is one interesting quote in the article:



> On a purely philosophical level, Montreal Liberal MP Alexandra Mendes is right, “the moment you stop trusting the government … you shouldn’t be in the caucus that supports the government.”


I'd like to post a corollary:

"The second you begin trusting the gov't you should admit yourself to a shrink."


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Can't we just turn the page and focus on the splendour of the carbon tax?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

S'pose to be today.

Scheer says he'll release new documents related to SNC-Lavalin affair



> Conservative Leader Andrew Scheer says he will release new information related to the SNC-Lavalin affair on Sunday.
> 
> In a Saturday afternoon press release, Scheer said he will present new documents related to the scandal that has plagued Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s government.
> 
> Scheer’s team did not specify what type of information is in the documents or how many pages will be released. The announcement is scheduled for 2 p.m. in Ottawa.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

"Andrew Scheer, thank you for your contribution!"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The details.

*Scheer says PM's lawyer threatened him with libel suit over SNC-Lavalin affair*



> OTTAWA -- Andrew Scheer is challenging Justin Trudeau to follow through on a threat to sue him over his assertion that the prime minister politically interfered with the criminal prosecution of Montreal engineering giant SNC-Lavlin.
> 
> The Conservative leader revealed Sunday that he received a letter on March 31 from Trudeau's lawyer, Julian Porter, threatening a libel suit.
> 
> ...


https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/sch...-libel-suit-over-snc-lavalin-affair-1.4369587


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

At this point it would seem that the Prime idiot has not only doubled down on dumb, but re-doubled, then re-doubled that.

At this point I have to believe that he is now the sole copyright holder of the phrase 'The Idiot Trudeau'. The torch is truly passed.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

SINC said:


> The details.
> 
> *Scheer says PM's lawyer threatened him with libel suit over SNC-Lavalin affair*
> 
> ...


Trudeau's crisis management team needs to make muzzling itself their #1 priority. 

Scheer handled this okay. Still not impressive, but at least I think I could recognize him on the street now. That'll have to do come October.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Frankly, I'm a little disappointed. That seems pretty lame.

Trudeau being a douche is SOP...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The upside of the Turd's stupid move is that he would have to testify under oath in an examination for discovery. He must have hired an equally stupid lawyer to launch such a fool's move.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> The upside of the Turd's stupid move is that he would have to _*testify under oath*_ in an examination for discovery



Do you really think that that would have any bearing on what BS would come out of his mouth??? I doubt that he even knows what "_*under oath*_" actually involves or means. :-(



- Patrick
======


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

pm-r said:


> Do you really think that that would have any bearing on what BS would come out of his mouth??? I doubt that he even knows what "_*under oath*_" actually involves or means. :-(


:clap::clap::clap:

I'd love to be a judge for that one. He may get tired of hearing me say, "Excuse me, Mr Trudeau? You still haven't answered the question..."


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I've long thought the honorific, 'The Right Honorable' should actually be; 'The Dishonorable'. 

I think The Dishonorable Trudeau has gone way out of his way to validate my point.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yup.

*Trudeau’s Lawsuit Threat Against Scheer Is A Massive Tactical Error*

https://www.spencerfernando.com/201...t-against-scheer-is-a-massive-tactical-error/


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

SNC-Libranos



> Looks like that DPA is a done deal.


From the Twitter link inside:



> SNC-Lavalin has a new online ad that links to the Globe and Mail's guest commentary by Brian Greenspan, "Did Jody Wilson-Raybould understand her role as attorney-general?" SNC must be relying on an old Three Stooges skit for PR advice.


Comment gold.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*The crushing of Wilson-Raybould and Philpott is proof Canada is run by a Liberal cabal*

The two ex-ministers are simply the latest, and highest profile, victims of the dirty little secret that governs Canada.



> It was no coincidence that the current unravelling of the Liberal party was caused by the principled objections regarding SNC-Lavalin Group Inc. by two political newcomers against a concerted attempt to subvert justice.
> 
> It is also no coincidence that both were female and both from outside the Quebec-Ottawa power centre that has controlled postwar Canada for generations.
> 
> ...


More at the link.

https://business.financialpost.com/...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1555932552


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SNC-Libranos



> “He just crawled out the window again with that answer.”


Why, yes. Yes, he did...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FeXL said:


> SNC-Libranos
> Why, yes. Yes, he did...


This comment sums it up nicely.


> The biggest problem with the DPA is it legalizes criminality and therefore incentivizes corruption.
> 
> I’m waiting for the media to state the obvious, but I won’t hold my breath.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SNC haunts us still on steel and trade with China



> When Butts resigned over the SNC-Lavalin scandal, not only was PMO’s attention elsewhere as they tried to contain the scandal, there was no one left to pick up the pieces on the trade file with Washington.
> 
> In short, Canada dropped the ball.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Very interesting to know that if a new PM is elected he has the power to lift the cabinet gag order Turdeau has imposed on people. On can only hope that Scheer is now elected, lift the gag and that Turdeau and his fellow conspirators are tried and jailed for their crimes.*

EXCLUSIVE IN THE SUN: JWR SPEAKS!



> The truth.
> 
> She says it’s true — the actions of the Liberal Prime Minister should be “of great concern for many Canadians, across the country.”
> 
> ...


Exclusive in the Sun: JWR speaks! : Warren Kinsella


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

SINC said:


> *Very interesting to know that if a new PM is elected he has the power to lift the cabinet gag order Turdeau has imposed on people. On can only hope that Scheer is now elected, lift the gag and that Turdeau and his fellow conspirators are tried and jailed for their crimes.*
> 
> EXCLUSIVE IN THE SUN: JWR SPEAKS!
> 
> ...


It would seriously change the political landscape if politicians started getting charged and serving time for the crimes they have committed against Canadians. Imagine a world where actions had consequences!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> *Very interesting to know that if a new PM is elected he has the power to lift the cabinet gag order Turdeau has imposed on people. On can only hope that Scheer is now elected, lift the gag and that Turdeau and his fellow conspirators are tried and jailed for their crimes.*
> 
> EXCLUSIVE IN THE SUN: JWR SPEAKS!
> 
> ...


Unlikely to happen. Most polieticians are only too aware that they should probably be behind bars themselves and none them wants to set the precedent.


----------

